# How to overclock intel core 2 duo e6750 to 3.0ghz



## areszues92 (Aug 10, 2010)

using asus p5k-se mobo,kingston 2 gig ddr2 667
i want to overclock the cpu but i know nothing about overclocking.Not planning to use other cpu cooler,just the stock. Can someone pls teach me step by step.TQ


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Start here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you shouldnt overclock with a standard cooler they are designed to cooler the cpu running at stock speeds.


----------

